# FA down?



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't access the main page...


----------



## Solstice (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, can't access userpages either. Keep getting FA 404 messages.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Yeah, can't access userpages either. Keep getting FA 404 messages.



Same


----------



## wildrider (Jun 19, 2008)

Same for me too.  Had to pop over to make sure it wasn't just me, heh.


----------



## McRoz (Jun 19, 2008)

It was working slowly for me, now it won't show at all.


----------



## TehSean (Jun 19, 2008)

Balls.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm having the same problem as well, but I'm very patient and I can wait.

I'm very sure that whatever the hiccup is they will fix it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:


> I'm having the same problem as well, but I'm very patient and I can wait.
> 
> I'm very sure that whatever the hiccup is they will fix it.



Yeah, they always do ^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I saw but was waiting for a thread of some sort.


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 19, 2008)

My guess is they're getting oriented with the new servers.


----------



## BlackRequiem (Jun 19, 2008)

Noo! I must post my beautiful smut NAO!


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 19, 2008)

same with me. oh wer are the mods when u need them the most


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like it.  Oh well.


----------



## Takun (Jun 19, 2008)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe there was something faulty with the optimizations that Yak posted about earlier this morning?


----------



## trekwolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Get dragoneer on the line or an admin


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Jun 19, 2008)

is it honestly a surprise to anyone?


----------



## Solstice (Jun 19, 2008)

*Waits patiently for a status thread.* I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 19, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Maybe there was something faulty with the optimizations that Yak posted about earlier this morning?


That's my other guess. Most likely the case.


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 19, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me that it would be down, to be honest.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

Meta_Foxx278 said:


> Doesn't surprise me that it would be down, to be honest.



Me neither. Seems to happen at least once a week.


----------



## Erro (Jun 19, 2008)

You know, there is an frightening amount of griping and pseudo-insults flying around here for a group of people that are working very hard to provide a site to you (that you all apparently use regularly, since you have all noticed it down so quickly) completely free of charge. Maybe you should hush for a bit and let them work on it, try being a bit more polite, eh?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2008)

flagsdon said:


> That's my other guess. Most likely the case.


 
I'm hoping that's all that's wrong... *sigh*


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Jun 19, 2008)

Erro said:


> You know, there is an frightening amount of griping and pseudo-insults flying around here for a group of people that are working very hard to provide a site to you (that you all apparently use regularly, since you have all noticed it down so quickly) completely free of charge. Maybe you should hush for a bit and let them work on it, try being a bit more polite, eh?



i am being polite. im just saying its not much of a surprise. i didnt bash anyone >.> so no i wont hush


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 19, 2008)

Please bare with us...


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 19, 2008)

I wonder just how many calls DRagoneer would receive if he were to have a business number.


----------



## Erro (Jun 19, 2008)

For those that haven't looked.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21477
I've been asleep, so I don't know if this is outdated or not, but since there is no reply yet, I'll assume its the reason.


----------



## Erro (Jun 19, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I wonder just how many calls DRagoneer would receive if he were to have a business number.


Hell, I wouldn't even be posting contact info.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Please bare with us...



O.O No, we will not BARE!  We may BEAR with you, though...lol


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like you guys are going to be without your porn for a while. 

OH, THE HUMANITY! >_>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Looks like you guys are going to be without your porn for a while.
> 
> OH, THE HUMANITY! >_>



Fur-manity?


----------



## Takun (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Please bare with us...



Bout time you minimized minesweeper.

*wink*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Looks like you guys are going to be without your porn for a while.
> 
> OH, THE HUMANITY! >_>


 
Fchan, Yiff Star, if those were to go out and something happened to the folders containing the thousands of photos sitting somewhere hidden in your harddrives, like going corrupt, then yeah, there would be a furry epidemic.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2008)

FA down? EVERYBODY PANIC!

/Cue the forty threads about it....a long time ago.


----------



## nrr (Jun 19, 2008)

Solstice said:


> *Waits patiently for a status thread.* I suggest you all do the same.


These words are wise.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll bump the previous message since it's the same issue yak said already.


----------

